# Good? Bad? Opinions?



## Sixstardanes (May 8, 2010)

First off let me say that these pics taken yesterday by my hubby was the 1st time I put Saber to his own cart.

Also the ground is not level (shadows may help distiguish the ground).. some is paved some is pitted dirt.















































As I'm wanting to learn what have I done well? What should I change? Etc.

Thanks much for your time!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 8, 2010)

Is there anything that boy cant' do?





Next you will have to start him in tandem with one of the dogs.


----------



## RhineStone (May 8, 2010)

Very nice start! I would like to see the breeching up just a little. The trace should be through the "gap" of the breeching strap ("hole" of where it "starts" and "ends"). And I would change your rein hold so that the rein is coming up through the bottom of your hand and out through the top, like you would if you were holding English reins. Technically, there is no "correct" way to hold the reins, but there are better ways to hold the reins for beginners. The rest looks great!

Last weekend, I did see Larry Poulin holding the reins with the reins going into the hands between his pointer and middle finger, but I think that he drives Achenbach a lot and therefore that is a similar rein hold. But Suzy Stafford held them "English" style.

Myrna


----------



## BannerBrat (May 8, 2010)

Everything looks pretty good to me. One thing, you might want to do something different with how you attach the traces to the single tree... I ended up using clips when I had a cart like that. Good job otherwise.


----------



## Sixstardanes (May 8, 2010)

BannerBrat said:


> ... you might want to do something different with how you attach the traces to the single tree... I ended up using clips when I had a cart like that.


What sort of clips? Like a double sided clip... like this?






Thank you BOTH for your imput!


----------



## Sixstardanes (May 8, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Is there anything that boy cant' do?


Hmm.. I don't think he can file taxes


----------



## BannerBrat (May 9, 2010)

That would probably work,just keep an eye on it for wear and tear.


----------



## Shortpig (May 9, 2010)

He looks great. I do like the idea of the tandem with a Dane though. Or even better maybe you could just teach the Dane to drive him. You will have so much fun with him.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 9, 2010)

A team like this? (Rachel bred and raised this Dane - Dyami)






As soon as we can figure out a vehicle, we're going to hitch them together...

In the mean time, I drive around town with this "Dog & Pony show"....


----------



## Sixstardanes (May 9, 2010)

Ahh.. I was waiting for you to post pics, Karen


----------



## RhineStone (May 9, 2010)

Sixstardanes said:


> BannerBrat said:
> 
> 
> > ... you might want to do something different with how you attach the traces to the single tree... I ended up using clips when I had a cart like that.
> ...


No, definitely not. Those are not made for the kind of impact that the traces take. Figure that in most cases, snaps on a harness are the weakest link. Marathon drivers who use snaps on their traces use what are called Snap Shackles. They come from the yachting industry. Most carriage suppliers carry them, but figure on around $20 a piece or more. Anything less is asking for trouble. Personally, I would leave the traces as you are using them. We don't use snaps on the breeching straps either. Most I have seen people use are WAY to light, and I know of clinicians that will take them off your harness and not give them back!

Myrna


----------



## Katiean (May 9, 2010)

You have the same cart I do. I hate the singletree. I went to the tack store and bought a couple of bell straps to fasten a bell onto a cow collar. I put one on each side and buckle my traces to the cart. I do like the idea of the snap. However, I think I am going to take the single tree down to the neighbor and see if he can make something less thick. I hate the way it bangs and clatters and makes so much noise. I will end up putting my foot up on the singletree to shut it up.


----------



## RhineStone (May 9, 2010)

My favorite are hook end singletrees. You can get them from Iowa Valley Carriage. Here is an example.






Myrna


----------



## sassy1 (May 9, 2010)

Katiean said:


> You have the same cart I do. I hate the singletree. I went to the tack store and bought a couple of bell straps to fasten a bell onto a cow collar. I put one on each side and buckle my traces to the cart. I do like the idea of the snap. However, I think I am going to take the single tree down to the neighbor and see if he can make something less thick. I hate the way it bangs and clatters and makes so much noise. I will end up putting my foot up on the singletree to shut it up.


A couple of those same straps can also be used to stop the banging and clanging. Thread them through the frame of the cart about 4-6 inches in from the end of the swingletree and do them up around the swingletree loose enough to allow some movement but not loose enough to restrict the movement.


----------



## squeaky (May 10, 2010)

It looked liked the breast collar was a touch low in a couple of the pictures. I couldn't tell for sure though, so might be wrong, but it looked like it needed to come up a hole.

Amanda


----------



## RhineStone (May 10, 2010)

squeaky said:


> It looked liked the breast collar was a touch low in a couple of the pictures. I couldn't tell for sure though, so might be wrong, but it looked like it needed to come up a hole.


I disagree. Yes, while the breastcollar is a bit low at the point of the shoulder, this horse's windpipe ties in to the chest VERY low. This horse could really benefit from a Super V or a Freedom collar.

And yes, you should have straps around your singletree from a safety standpoint. It a trace comes off or the trace breaks, those straps will keep the singletree from swinging and slapping the horse in the butt, causing it to move faster.

Myrna


----------



## Sue_C. (May 10, 2010)

> causing it to move faster.


Now THAT'S an understantement if I ever heard one.


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 10, 2010)

I like that you have started him in an open bridle- I just recently moved both my boys back to an open bridle and am very happy with their performance without blinders. Do you have a cavesson or noseband for the bridle? When you shorten your reins he really rounds nicely for you (photo 4). Nicely done!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (May 10, 2010)

True thanks to all making comments to this tread.





As I am trying to fully understand all the workings involved in regards to the harness & cart I have a few questions/comments.

You place the trace in that breeching gap to help prevent the breeching from semi riding up such as in the next to the last picture, correct?

As for straps on the tree could nylon buckled dog collars be loosely used?

In regards to the cavesson yes I have it as this is an Ozark harness.

(However the bridle was custom altered.. the bottom part is the same the blinkerless part was made for Saber as he's more distracted with them on)

While reading about cavessons I came across this http://iceryder.net/noseband.html

Here's a quote from it

"What a cavesson (noseband) is for: It is to stabelize the bit in the horse's mouth -- not to keep the mouth shut over the bit, although that is the way it is frequently used on Icelandic Horses.

The cavesson should not serve any purpose in training a horse. It is there for decoration and not even necessary to have on a bridle unless required for a show purposes as correct equipment. It should not be tight and if it is felt necessary to be used to keep a mouth shut on a horse then the training is not being applied correctly. "

Is one truly necessary? Or is this false or somehow misleading in regards to driving?

I'm not trying to be problematic but as I said before I'm trying to fully understand all the parts because I feel it should help with the whole picture.

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## RhineStone (May 10, 2010)

Really, the purpose of a cavesson on a driving bridle is to keep the blinders from pulling away from the face, and allowing the horse to see behind him. A good driving cavesson will have an attachment to the cheekpieces for such a purpose. A cavesson is a requirement for ADS shows, although blinders are not. It can help direct the action of the bit, though, depending upon the configuration of the bit.

Eventually, your horse may accept the training process and blinders better. I started my most recent horse in an open bridle. We tried line driving her in a blinder bridle early once, and she was very nervous. Now that she has more experience, I put the blinder bridle back on and she was fine, because she knew what was going on behind her. Some horses need them, some don't, and some don't like them at all.

You put the trace in that gap to hold the trace away from the horse and keep it in the correct position.

Yes, dog collars can and have been used for singletree straps. Just make sure there is enough "play" in the singletree so that your horse's shoulders can move effectively without the breastcollar rubbing back and forth. That is the purpose of the singletree.





Myrna


----------



## Katiean (May 10, 2010)

I made straps to hold the single tree. The bell straps are used to slip the slit of the traces through and buckle them on. I am going to get the neighbor that welds to make the eye bolts into hooks.


----------

